# grizzly 660 jetting



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

my buddy has a 05 grizzly 660 it has a hmf pipe on it and his temp light is on most of the time what jets should he change and to which size. pretty sure it is a hmf swamp cause its loud as heck. bike is stock other than pipe.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

A 155 should be sufficient 

KAWI RULES


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> A 155 should be sufficient
> 
> KAWI RULES


 155 main jet.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep. My old 674 with a T4 slip on and MUDBUSTER cam ran the best with a 155 Dynojet with the need 2 notches up from the bottom. I tried a 160 and it got pretty fat in warm weather. 

KAWI RULES


----------

